
Silicon Valley braces itself for a fall: 'There'll be a lot of blood' - puppetmaster3
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/22/silicon-valley-500-startups-tech-companies
======
brudgers
Startups of the kind that attract interest in Silicon Valley have always
involved a lot of blood. And for me, nothing in the article sounds any more
crazy than some random recent grad guy with a camera attached to him 24/7.

------
EvanPlaice
Breaking News: The Sky is Blue Today... And Falling.

